# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Novo Reef 575Lt - Montagem

## Hugo Ferreira

Após o fim de semana passada, ter acidentalmente rachado o vidro do meu aquario de 270L, decidi começar um projecto de um novo reef com 575L.
Neste aquario pretendo experimentar o sistema Zeovit.

O setup previsto é o seguinte:

Aquario - 120x90c65 ( c/ corte num dos cantos)
Sump - 100x40x40 c/ 3 divisões
Circulação - 2x tunze 6060 (12.000L/h) + close loop Ocean Runner 6500 (6500L/h)
Retorno - Eheim 1062 (3400L/h)
Escumador - DIY similar a Deltec ap701
Reactor de Calcio - DIY ( a defenir)
Reactor de Kalk - Ratz typ.110 (quando o sistema zeovit estiver a 100% irei retira-lo)
Iluminação : Neste ponto ainda estou bastante indeciso será um tema a discutir mais adiante.

Agora algumas fotos do inicio da montagem:

A estrutura é feita em aço inox304 e pintada com um esmalte anti-ferrugem.

----------


## Hugo Ferreira

Relativamente a iluminação, no vossa opinião qual seria mais eficaz.

Opção 1: 16x t5 39W 
estava mais inclinado para esta pois actualmente estou a usar iluminação t5 e gosto muito dos resultados, embora receie que fico com um triangulo ao centro com pouca luz.

Opção 2: 6x t5 39W + 2x 250W HQI

Opção 3: 6x t5 39W + 3x 150W HQI

Opção 4: 8x t5 39W + 400W HQI

----------


## MarioMarques

Boas
Usando T5 acho que ainda podes ter mais uma ou duas configurações possiveis.
Se colocares um esquema com as medidas reais talvez que consiga dar um ajuda mais precisa com a minha ideia.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Eu colocaria a primeira com mais um hqi de 150w ao centro, portanto 16 t5 39w+hqi 150w
Se achares demasiado em termos de consumo, optaria pelos dois de hqis 250w + as t5.


    Cumprimentos,
 Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Hugo Ferreira

> Boas
> Usando T5 acho que ainda podes ter mais uma ou duas configurações possiveis.
> Se colocares um esquema com as medidas reais talvez que consiga dar um ajuda mais precisa com a minha ideia.





> Eu colocaria a primeira com mais um hqi de 150w ao centro, portanto 16 t5 39w+hqi 150w
> Se achares demasiado em termos de consumo, optaria pelos dois de hqis 250w + as t5.



Paulo tb já tinha pensado nesta hipotese mas receio ficar com a zona central com uma luz muito diferente das outras zonas... que achas?

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Acho que não, e tens sempre hipótese de optares por um hqi de 14000k ,o espectro visível resulta muito parecido com essa combinação de t5 que tens na 1º opção. A luz emitida pelas t5 é muito estática e homógenea, sendo que este facto, é uma das razões pela qual defendo que uma solução mista Hqi/t5,resulta equilibrada em todos os aspecto, considerando que o aspecto estético tem também bastante importância.
Garantidamente não vai acontecer aquilo que referes, são muitas t5 e a luz emitida pelo hqi vai misturar-se de forma interessante com o resto. Olhando para a  volumetria do teu aquário, dos layouts que melhor resultarão, um  será com certeza uma ilha central e, nesse caso, o hqi ajudará bastante ao aspecto estético e funcional. :Pracima:  
Eu eventualmente, e se a conta da EDP não fosse problema, consideraria colocar até, um de 250w.
Nesta opção ou noutras ainda mais arrojadas ( se colocasses por exemplo o de 400w + 16 t5 39w), será importante que tenhas um bom escumador, porque qualquer descuido que resulte num aumento de carga orgânica, com esta intensidade de luz, terás um explosão de algas.


   Cumprimentos,
  Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Hugo Ferreira

Obrigado pela tua sugestão. 
Em principio vou optar por colocar a sugestão dada pelo Paulo, ou seja 1 ou 2 HQI de 150W mais entre 12 ou 16 t5... 

De qualquer forma e enquanto o vidro nao esta montado, fica uma imagem do projecto deste aquario.

----------


## Hugo Ferreira

Mais ninguem dá umas ideias sobre a iluminação?
Na vossa opinião qual seria a mais indicada?

----------


## Hugo Ferreira

Deixo aqui o testemunho de mais uns dias de trabalho.

Uma geral


Parte tecnica


O close loop c/ o retorno do squid


e o aquario

----------


## MarioMarques

Gostei.
Mas tenho uma questão.
Já tens o layout mais ou menos definido?
Deves ter umas vez que já tens as tubagens todas colocadas.

----------


## Hugo Ferreira

De facto já tenho uma ideia mais ou menos defenida do layout, vou apostar numa especie de ilha central.
As tubagens do close loop estao de modo a haver uma excelente circulação traz da ilha e ao longo das paredes laterais. Para complementar a circulação terei duas stream 6080 em cantos opostos provocando bastante turbulencia (assim espero).

Relativamente a iluminação vi-me "obrigado" a desistir de exclusivamente t5 e vou colocar 3x hqi 150W + 4x t5 39W actinicas.

----------


## Hugo Ferreira

Fica aqui mais uma pequena actualização do processo de montagem...


Hoje á noite devo colocar a estrutura base em rocha morta e amanha se tudo correr bem acabo as montagens dos equipamentos.

A iluminação é temporaria e esta com 2x250W hqi. As lampadas são de 6500Kº embora já tenha encomendado lampadas de 14.000Kº .
Com tantas voltas que dei sobre a iluminação acabei por decidir ficar com 2x250WHQI + 4 ou 6 t5 de 39w...

Se tudo correr bem no domingo de manha irei a Estação da Aguda buscar cerca de 600Litros de agua .... o que aproveito para pedir a membros da zona que possam emprestar alguns(bastantes) jerricans para se pronuciarem  :Smile:

----------


## Hugo Ferreira

Apos uma longa noite de aquascaping, acgo que consegui uma boa base  em rocha morta. Amanha se tudo correr como previsto irei encher de agua e colocar mais cerca de 40Kg de rocha viva.

Agradecia, embora ao que parece ninguem quer dizer nada, comentarios sobre a disposição da rocha, pois este é sem duvida um dos meus pontos fracos  :Smile: 

Segue as fotos.
A rocha morta:

Uma geral:

Lado esquerdo:

Lado direito:

Zona central:

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Hugo,

Estás a pensar colocar rocha viva no areão?é que parece-me que está muito pouco aproveitado, podias ter extendido a rocha morta pelo areão e não tanto em altura. Também ganhavas se em vez de muitas rochas pequenas usasses poucas mas grandes. Também não acho que seja muito funcional teres colado as rochas. Desse modo não existe circulação entre elas.

Gosto da ideia dos dois montes mas se fosse a ti usava rochas mortas maiores para as bases, extendendo-as pelo areão e construia os montes em altura com rocha viva.

No geral acho que está muito bom.
Bom aquascaping!

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Isso como está, está equilibrado e acho que tu podes experimentar deslocar a ilha pequena à vontade pra ver se encontras outra disposição que até possas gostar mais. Podes juntá-la ao monte principal, separá-la ou puxá-la pra frente...







Eu não colocava mais rocha nem ocupava mais a areia. No futuro, dado que alguns corais vêm com alguma rocha, colocava-os na base das duas ilhas. 

Tá bonito, parabéns!

----------


## Hugo Ferreira

> Olá Hugo,
> 
> Estás a pensar colocar rocha viva no areão?é que parece-me que está muito pouco aproveitado, podias ter extendido a rocha morta pelo areão e não tanto em altura. Também ganhavas se em vez de muitas rochas pequenas usasses poucas mas grandes. Também não acho que seja muito funcional teres colado as rochas. Desse modo não existe circulação entre elas.
> 
> Gosto da ideia dos dois montes mas se fosse a ti usava rochas mortas maiores para as bases, extendendo-as pelo areão e construia os montes em altura com rocha viva.
> 
> No geral acho que está muito bom.
> Bom aquascaping!


concordo contigo em relação ao tamanho das rochas, mas esta rocha já a tenho ha uns anos e tinha que a aproveitar. O facto de estarem coladas deve-se mesmo ao tamanho delas, embora pelas fotos nao se consiga percerber, a rocha não encosta ao vidro trazeiro, e por detras da mesma existem varias saidas do close loop para que nao se acumule detritos.




> Isso como está, está equilibrado e acho que tu podes experimentar deslocar a ilha pequena à vontade pra ver se encontras outra disposição que até possas gostar mais. Podes juntá-la ao monte principal, separá-la ou puxá-la pra frente...
> 
> Eu não colocava mais rocha nem ocupava mais a areia. No futuro, dado que alguns corais vêm com alguma rocha, colocava-os na base das duas ilhas. 
> 
> Tá bonito, parabéns!



Alfredo que me dizes á ideia de unir os dois montes com tipo uma ponte ficando assim com uma especie de tunel?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Gosto do aquascaping mas tal como o Nuno acho que devias ter feito uma base maior, por forma a poderes colocar a RV que planeias colocar, por cima. Assim, parece-me tudo muito ingreme até ao topo para conseguires colocar a RV.

O túnel pode ser uma boa opção mas se conseguires que a traseira fique escura. Caso contrário dará um ar falso ao layout (digo-te por experiência própria). O Alfredo poderá dar a sua opinião tendo em conta o que viu aqui em minha casa...

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Eu não lhe colocava mais rocha.

Quanto às pontes quando fica com aspecto natural, é engraçado mas é muito fácil parecerem artificiais - aqui vai um exemplo:



Já as grutas costumam funcionar melhor por várias razões: 

- Definem uma zona com um ambiente diferente dentro do aquário que através das sombras, realçam as zonas de luz;
- É mais fácil fazê-las parecer naturais;
- Dão um aspecto muito mais leve ao aquário, uma vez que o layout parece suspenso;
- Melhoram a circulação.

O aquário do Diogo é um exemplo disso (apesar das fotos não o conseguirem mostrar) e o aquário do Gil Miguel leva essa ideia ainda mais longe, apoiando todo o layout em reefbranches.

----------


## Carlos Conde

Boas

Tens alguma proteção para o retorno da agua em caso de falta de luz.
É que reparei, nas saidas de agua muito abaixo do nivel de agua do aquario.

Tens uma saida quase rente ao fundo do aquario.

Testa bem isso para não teres surpresas.

----------


## Hugo Ferreira

> Olá,
> 
> Gosto do aquascaping mas tal como o Nuno acho que devias ter feito uma base maior, por forma a poderes colocar a RV que planeias colocar, por cima. Assim, parece-me tudo muito ingreme até ao topo para conseguires colocar a RV.
> 
> O túnel pode ser uma boa opção mas se conseguires que a traseira fique escura. Caso contrário dará um ar falso ao layout (digo-te por experiência própria). O Alfredo poderá dar a sua opinião tendo em conta o que viu aqui em minha casa...
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Penso que não terei grande dificuldade em colocar a rocha viva a "acompanhar" este layout, pois infelizmente tambem a rocha viva que tenho é em pedras bastante pequenas. Relativamente ao tunel  acho que vou desistir da ideia. 




> Boas
> 
> Tens alguma proteção para o retorno da agua em caso de falta de luz.
> É que reparei, nas saidas de agua muito abaixo do nivel de agua do aquario.
> 
> Tens uma saida quase rente ao fundo do aquario.
> 
> Testa bem isso para não teres surpresas.


Carlos, obrigado pela chamada de atenção mas as saidas que ves em baixo são do close loop, logo não ha risco de inundação. As saidas da bomba de retorno são as duas mais acima, provenientes do sqwd.

----------


## Victor Hugo Silva

ola Hugo 
estou mto curioso de ver este teu projecto finalizado pois é um projecto parecido ao que quero fazer
Boa sorte e ate agora esta bonito  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Rogerio_Araujo

Parabens pelo aqua .....esta ficando legal  . :Palmas:

----------


## Hugo Ferreira

Passados cerca de uma semana venho colocar um actualização do que foi feito.
Ainda me falta muito trabalho, tratar da iluminação que está temporariamente com 8x39W t5, finalizar o movel que por enquanto está apenas com a estrutura, ligar o reactor de calcio e colocar uns corais pelos quais aguardo uma maior estabilização do sistema. Na 2ª feira irei começar com o Zeovit, conto amanha acabar o reactor.

Seguem as fotos:

----------


## Pedro Moreira

Boas Hugo sim senhor está muito bom mesmo  :tutasla:  qundo for-te possibel espero ir ai ter contigo para ver isso ao vivo mas pelas fotos está espectaclo começando pela estrutura até ao aquario olha uma coisa onde é que arranchas-te esse pente preto que está a dividir a culuna seca?estou a precizar de um e o preço disso?um abraço amigo espero que tudo te corra por o melhor Hugo :Vitoria:

----------


## Hugo Ferreira

Deixo aqui mais uma pequena actualização e algumas fotos de alguns corais.

Zoanthus:



Parazoanthus:


Euphylia:





Caulastrea:


Sarcophytum:


Mudas de acroporas:




Seriatopora:



Galaxea:



Ultima aquisição:
Acropora

----------


## Pedro Moreira

Boas Hugo ,está muito bom mesmo  :tutasla:  olha uma coisa preciso de falar contigo se desse para combinar para sabado no mesmo local que é no centro comercial Venepor e assim ia ver o teu aquario o que me dizes amigo?um abraço :SbOk3:

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas, gostei mesmo muito de teu aqua!
essa ideia do ploribetano foi de mais  :Palmas:   :Pracima:  


vai metendo novas fotos!


Abrs  :SbSalut:

----------


## Jose Neves

> Boas, gostei mesmo muito de teu aqua!
> essa ideia do ploribetano foi de mais   
> 
> 
> vai metendo novas fotos!
> 
> 
> Abrs


Estou de acordo precisas de actuamizar para podermos ver a evoluçao :SbOk:  

5 estrelas

----------

